# Strut noise and spinning



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did you have any noises before?


----------



## aliass (Oct 5, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Did you have any noises before?


 Nope, just was doing preventative maintenance since the struts had 100k on them. Replaced front and rear but only front makes noise. Used bilstein struts and same spring.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The mount wasn't changed with the strut?

Yes, that mount is bad.


----------



## aliass (Oct 5, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> The mount wasn't changed with the strut?
> 
> Yes, that mount is bad.


Yeah it wasn't changed. Guess I should have. Ordering some now and some Moog sway bar links while I'm in there. Thanks. Hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## ARKruze (Jun 17, 2020)

I replaced the struts on my '12 Eco with Eco specific struts from Rock Auto. They came with new mounts, but I'm getting the same noise. It looks like there is space between the mount and the frame, and there are little flakes of rubber coming off the mounts. I can't get the nut to go down any farther, as I've broken all my allen wrenches and rounded out the hex insert on one of the shafts... The amount of torque that must be required to get that nut down is NUTS


----------

